#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Social Media Marketing >  >  How do social media optimizations work?

## Bhavya

Social media optimization (SMO) was formerly designed to get traffic from social media platforms like Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, bookmarking sites and other social networks. Good social media optimizations will get traffic from through social platforms referrals and from search engines. Do you guys explain to me how does social media optimization works?

----------

